# Weed ID in dormant Bermuda



## RadTherapist1 (Nov 7, 2021)

Hello everyone. I have attached a couple of pictures of the weed I'm trying to ID. I live in central Texas and my lawn is still dormant. I've had these little patches of grassy weeds starting to pop up and I THINK it's poa but I'm not sure. I've read poa has some seed heads that are visible/recognizable and I haven't been able to see any seed heads. I put prodiamine wdg down in the fall and one app thus far this spring. I tried spraying the ones that popped up with Image that I bought at TSC, but it didn't phase them at all. Thank you all for your time-


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I want to know the answer as well. Did you hit it with any other herbicides?


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm in DFW. It looks like Rescuegrass to me...

https://aggieturf.tamu.edu/turfgrass-weeds/rescuegrass/


----------



## RadTherapist1 (Nov 7, 2021)

@UltimateLawn that's what I was leaning towards! Thanks for the reply. I've been told by a few ppl in here that Celsius and Certainty are good post emergents. Do you think these will help get rid of the rescue grass if that's what it actually is?


----------

